# 2009 Victory Shooting Staff



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

I would like to say thanks to the overwhelming response for applications. We have made 3 levels for our shooting staff:

Advisory Staff
National Shooting Staff
Semi/ Pro Staff. 

Here are our shooting staff pending return of signed contracts. I will have contracts emailed this week. I have to mass email and verify emails so it will be a couple days for contracts to be emailed. 

*Advisory Staff*
Josh	Anderson	.........................	Matthew Lilly 
Bruce Anderson	.........................	Amity	Oetker	
chase Baker...............................	Justin	Osborn	
Dale Bailey...............................Stephanie Parker 
Seth	Bernard........................	Chad	Parker 
Peter Boucher .........................	Jeremy Pires	
Billy Burress...........................	Cindy Pires	
Barbara Carlson...........................	Ronnie Ralston	
Curt	Collins..............................McKenzie Roberts	
David	Cook...............................	Tristan	Roberts	
Bobby Cowan............................	Lisa	Rowland	
Bernie	Cramer............................	Rodney Rudd	
Jack	Crow................................Gary	Sanders 
Kevin Daly................................	Nick Savage 
Jenica Davis...............................Scott Schroeder	
Janice	Davis............................... Robbie Surface	
Danny DeFauw.............................Christopher Therrien
Julie	Devine..............................Gina Thesing 
Julie Gordon.............................	John	Tidd
Stacy Heichelbech ......................Hunter Tippetts
Mark Hensel.............................	Leslie	Turner
Terry Holland.............................Clayton Venne Jr
Micah	Johnston	.........................Jose	Vidal
Tonya Jones..............................Clyde Weyandt , Jr 
Thomas	Kaech .............................Dwayne Whitaker
Scott Lawson ...........................Andrew	Wdowiak
Yanick	Boulanger

*National Shooting Staff *

Scott	Abbott......................Erika Lundeen	
Todd Anderson...................Dwayne	Moore	
Phil Baird ........................Joe	McCluskey	
Timothy Birdwell......................Dean	Morris	
Lea	Bode..........................Jeff	Maglowski	
Douglas	Bullington....................Dean	Muthing	
Jon	Burgess	.....................Kyle Null Jr.	
Garrett	Carey................	Matthew O'Brien 
Mike Campbell	.............Kenny Parson	
Joseph	Cima.....................Todd Pauley 
Ronald Crawford	..............Jerome	Peterson
James	Crooks...................Lamar	Pettit
Miranda	Crowl.....................Mike	Profitt
Terry Cauley...................Tony Rain 
Kenneth	Davis.....................Michael	Rain 
Dan Dejong...................Jason Reese 
Marjorie	Deneal...................Nathan Rineheart 
Mark Goodridge...............Mary	Roberts
William Green.....................Aaron	Roberts
Randall Green....................Timmy Rowland
Robin	Green....................Dale Smith
Julie Griggs....................R.E.	Smith
Ryan	Harrell....................Aaron	Snyder
Mark Harrison ................Steven Spivey
Danny	Hatfield..................David Stephens III
Terry Henson...................Greg Taylor 
Andy Howard..................Robert Valeika
Harry	Howland.................Gary Wagner 
Rick	Huber.....................Sara Werninck
Timothy Hudson..................Josey	White
Pete Janos....................Jason Wilson
Brandon	Jarrett....................Kent	Wimbish
Jeffrey	Jones.....................Kevin	Zajicek
Mike Keadle...................Vicky	Minnerup
Matt	Kennedy .................Scott Williams
Chris	Kiernan....................Jered Warrens
Jennifer Kozak....................Engeen Potgieter
Harold Knight......................David	Nance

Adam Wiley...................Jeremiah	Harrell
Andrew	Gardner.................Jeremy Garness
Andrew Ludgwig...................John	Schwartz
Anthony	Montoya....................John	Stone
Barry	Moon.........................Jon Cook
Billy Intini........................Josh Hollis
Bob	Borges......................Josh Roggasch
Brandon Whitfield...............Karsten	Klimek
Brian	Young...................Keenan Adams
Bryan	Haugsnes...................Kelly King
Bryce	Wells.......................Kevin Stricklin
Chad	Byers.......................Mark Growden
Chad Davis..................Matthew Alwine
Chris Cain.....................Michael	Ros
Chris Shelton 
Craig Grounds.................Randy	Proctor
Dalton Howell.....................Rik	Lee
Daniel Farmer..................Roger Edwards
David Henderson.............Ronald Fazi
Ronald Stout
Derick	Patillo...................Russell Holland 
Doug Fruge.......................Sam	Gordon
Eric	Helfritz...................Scott	Pollock
Eric	Carlson...................Scott	Welford
Evan	Griggs....................Shawn	Lutz
Frank Armstrong................Steve Williamson
Greg	Haugsness.............Steven Banovic
Greg	Staggs.....................Terry Holland
Henry Wagner.................Thomas	Komarek
Jason Balazs...................Thomas	Kaech
Jodi	Balazs.....................Vince Schultes
Jeff	Doss 
Jeff Lemon 



*Semi/Pro Staff*

Rob Luke
Mike Bartlett
Margie Carter
Greg Gonder
Darin	Deneal
Jeff Fether
Chad Hilburn
Brian	Jones
Isiah Kent
Eric Kirk
Josh Mattson
William	Turner
Jason Williams
Blake	Burger



Some names may be on here twice as I have done a major cut and paste. 

Congratulations to all and I hope to make 2009 an awesome year with Victory Archery. 

Brian Smith, Victory Archery Shooting Staff Coordinator


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I see my name! SWEET! Thanks Brian for the oppurtunity to shoot with you guys!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats to everyone that made it! Here come the new force in arrows! 
Hopefully 2009 will bring Victory to everyone!
Thanks again Brain and Victory for the opportunity!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Its gonna be a good Year for Victory Arrows.

Thanks for letting me be part of the Team!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Made the list*

I'm proud to be back with them once again. I've been with them since they came out and I have never shot a better arrow. Can't wait for the next season. Miss all our archery friends.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

very proud to be on that list and shoot the best arrows and support the best company in the industry


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*victory*

I am very proud and thankful to be on the list Thank you Brian.


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

I honored to be a part of the National Shooting Staff!! Thanks for the opportunity to represent a top notch company!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats to the Victory staff !!!! You all should be proud, Brian is one of the best guys in archery to deal with. He has gained my respect long ago.I am sure you all were picked carefully and should represent Victory well !!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you I look forward to representing!!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Did not see my name but thats alright I got the on with Pearson this year thats all I wanted good luck to you all in the upcoming year at the shoots have fun.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks for the great opportunity.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats to all who made it. looks like maybe next year for me


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the chance to shoot with yall and congrats to all who made the team 

Bulldog


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

where's the Canucks :noidea:


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

pintojk said:


> where's the Canucks :noidea:


I have some in there but some are still comming in. In the past they went to Dave McQuaker. I hope they know I am running the Staff now. 

Do I need to add you to the list? :wink: 

Brian


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks junkie, glad to see you're keeping a Canuck staff ..... I know they've done well for Victory up here


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

pintojk said:


> thanks junkie, glad to see you're keeping a Canuck staff ..... I know they've done well for Victory up here


Please pass the word to email me ASAP. 

[email protected]

Thanks Brian


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Twinsfan said:


> congrats to all who made it. looks like maybe next year for me


Pm sent


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad to be part of the team.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I still think you need to change your logo to this


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

RyanH said:


> I see my name! SWEET! Thanks Brian for the oppurtunity to shoot with you guys!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


+1 - Thank you Brian!


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Doc said:


> I still think you need to change your logo to this



I wish I could, I love that pic. 

I need you new info to update my records. PM me or email it to me. ASAP. later Brian


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thank you for selecting me*

Thank you for selecting me!

KNjr


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, lotsa thanks, looking forward to an awesome year


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad to be part of the team again this year. Thanks!


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you !!! From Michigan!!
And Congrats to all!!


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

Awesome glad to be on board.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Doc said:


> I still think you need to change your logo to this


:thumb:


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*thanks Brian,*

me and wife are very pleased to be on Victory's Staff, I shot them when i came back shootign after a shoulder surgrey to repair a rotator cuff, and bicep tare, and bwhtr, told me to give yall a try last year, so i did and man all i can say is Wow, the best arrows i ever shot, I shot the tightest groups with my 350hv arrow i have ever shot, just have learned to not do the grouping thing too much it gets costly. LOL Shot at another guys arrows last year at classic and he shot same arrows, boy those pin nocks will hurt ya, hit his arrows 3 times and all three times kicked me into a 5, on each target, wow, how we learn as we shoot. anyways cant wait to see yall i n Gainesville and welcome to all the other staff shooters.see ya on the ranges.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Glad to be on board from Minnesota


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Id like to say thank you for giving me a shot. I really look foward this upcoming year!!!!

Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks! Can't wait for a great 2009 season!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

awesome! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Very Cool ! Thanks for the oppurtunity!
And congrats to all others that made it!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

glad to be on the team! thanks so much for selecting both me and my girlfriend! I look forward to representing the company!


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for choosing me!!! I'm glad to be part of the team ... its going to be a great year


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Appreciate the opportunity to be part of the Semi/Pro Staff! Look forward to a great year.


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

THANKS VICTORY ARROWS FOR GIVING ME THE OPPORTUNITY TO REPRESENT AN AWESOME COMPANY. WHAT A COMBO ELITE ARCHERY AND VICTORY ARROWS!!!!!!!:jam::jam:


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Brian thank you and Victory for this opportunity:thumbs_up


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Its going to be a winning year for team VICTORY, I'm on fire right now and cant wait to get to shoot with some of my new team mates. How many of yah are shooting the IBO national circuit


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*Thanks*

Brian/Victory,

Thanks so much for giving me the opportunity to represent such a fine company. I am looking forward to putting the arrows to good use this year.

Congrats to all who made it. I hope we cross paths in the upcoming year(s)!:wink:

Can't wait to get things rolling.

"Precision and Accuracy will lead you to VICTORY"

Shoot straight,
Dave


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Congrats and here's to a great '09 !!


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*Victory Archery*

Brian,

Thanks again man! I am stoked to be a part of the National Shooting Staff!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

*Bow & Arrows*

The Archer only needs two things to be a Hood or Hoodette/archer:wink:

and I thank Victory Archery for helping me be the Best I can be.


Hood


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Brian for the opportunity to represent Victory again in '09


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you for the opportunity to represent the company! :thumbs_up

Pm sent for some info. :wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thank you very much Brian!

All the best

Engee
South Africa


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Correction*

I did some checking today and it seams I am not running the Canadian staff. It still is going to Dave McQuaker. I am very sorry for the confusion. 

Thanks for all the good words. 

Later Brian


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

What arrows should I get for 3d?

I'm shooting 28-29" at 68#s.....

I wanna get perfect arrows before I order!


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Brian for the opportunity to represent a great arrow!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

This is going to be a great season.Brian it was nice to talk o you tonight.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Brian, it was great to talk to you*

gonna be great workign with you and Victory 09 gonna be kickng year


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Victory !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you for the opportunity to represent Victory Archery as a national shooting staff member. Great company great arrows !!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ChaseBaker said:


> What arrows should I get for 3d?
> 
> I'm shooting 28-29" at 68#s.....
> 
> I wanna get perfect arrows before I order!


anyone?


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

ChaseBaker said:


> anyone?



In the Vforce go with a .350 spine, VX22, or the XRinger .250 would be your best choice. 

Brian


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Brian

Whats the differences in XRingers and XringerHvs?


----------



## 3D Fanatic (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the oppurtunity.....


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

ChaseBaker said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> Whats the differences in XRingers and XringerHvs?


Lighter


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Im ordering some Vforce .350 V1 hunting arrows and then some X Ringers .350 v1 for 3d!


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for allowing to reperesnt Victory again in 09 hope I can get some of the new Nickel Nano when I fill out everything


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

thank you for letting me shoot for Victory Arrows in the 09 season. Thank you


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone else get the e-mail? my girlfriend got it and I am still waiting, didn't know if I was the only one or not, thanks - Chris


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

archeryhunterME said:


> anyone else get the e-mail? my girlfriend got it and I am still waiting, didn't know if I was the only one or not, thanks - Chris


I received an email with forms and the contract.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I got mine.

I have the contract signed and ready....but deciding on what arrows I want.

Where can we find Promotional Items???


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

archeryhunterME said:


> anyone else get the e-mail? my girlfriend got it and I am still waiting, didn't know if I was the only one or not, thanks - Chris


dont worry i didnt get it either. im sure they will get it to us im sure they just missed a few.


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity  We're excited to have been accepted to the staff :darkbeer:

D. Smith
D. DeJong


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

archeryhunterME said:


> anyone else get the e-mail? my girlfriend got it and I am still waiting, didn't know if I was the only one or not, thanks - Chris



I havent got mine yet either give him some time I am sure he has alot to send


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ChaseBaker said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> Whats the differences in XRingers and XringerHvs?


weight
xringers hv .250 7.6 gr
xringer hv .350 6.2

xringer .250 9.1
xringer .350 8.5

I am shooting the xringer .350 at 26'' 100 gr tip pin nocks and mini blazers
they weigh 334 gr


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

ok sounds good, just wondering if I was the only one who hadn't got their's yet or not.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

I am really excited to be back on the team this year. I know there will be great things to come. Thanks for picking me up again this year.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> I did some checking today and it seams I am not running the Canadian staff. It still is going to Dave McQuaker. I am very sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Thanks for all the good words.
> 
> Later Brian


glad to hear, Dave's a great guy :thumb:

Good luck in 2009 

PintoJK


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Brian, thanks. It's an honor to be part of the National Shooting Staff for 2009. I've been using Victory arrows now for 3 years and cannot find any reason why I would shoot any other arrow.

Looks like a lot of new things coming for 09 and I'm excited to represent such as solid, accurate product.

thenson


----------



## Greg / MO (Nov 19, 2003)

I haven't received mine yet either, but I've learned good things are worth waiting for! :darkbeer:

Thanks, Brian!


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

Brian,
Many thanks for the opportunity to be part of your staff and represent your company. 

Kenny Parson


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Haven't recieved the contract yet but looking forward to my third year behind the victory arrow. Email [email protected]


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

The xringerHV350 is an amazing arrow. they are super light and great to tune. Mine all weighed 308gr. I wanted to make it at pretty much exactly 5gpp and it was no problem with these arrows. 
I wish i would have applied for them though i missed the deadline! Oh well, looks like ill have to wait until next year to be part of a great team!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone else still not get their contract?


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I got the emails but I couldn't read it because it is all messed up when it opens with works or notepad.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BigBuckBabe said:


> I got the emails but I couldn't read it because it is all messed up when it opens with works or notepad.


open it with microsoft word viewer


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont Have word on my brand new laptop? ???


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BigBuckBabe said:


> I dont Have word on my brand new laptop? ???


you might have word viewer...save it to your documents, then right click and see what programs you have to open it with.


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't have that either


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

did everyone else get the Shooter Number email?

I can't understand it.......it looks like gerbish


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*we got ours*

and already sent back.good luck to all this year and welcome to victory


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ChaseBaker said:


> did everyone else get the Shooter Number email?
> 
> I can't understand it.......it looks like gerbish


I think you have to open it with Microssoft word. It opened fine for me.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine was gerbish too.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Email*

For some reason my Email from home are hit and miss on the jibberish part. If you have not got contracts please email me or if you can't read an email reply back and let me know. I am working as fast as I can to get everything out but with so many I will miss a few. Please Note this is not my primary job so I have to work a regular job during the day, I do have internet access so I answer as many emails as I can during the day. 

Thanks to all for being patient, I truley believe We have picked some of the finest people to represent Victory and it will be a great year.

Also please include your name when emailing me. It is easire to look up info if I have a name. 

Brian Smith


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Bowjunkie for what you do bud.....


I already have my contract and have for a week or so now. The first email i got yesterday i can read just fine, the second one is gerbish......

Thanks again bud....


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Contracts and Shoooter #*

Thanks for all your hard work Brian. I have recieved my contracts and my shooter number without problem. I have even talked to Victory about my order for arrows.


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*problems*

same here having problems... e-mail sent

thanks brian


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know if this is the right address or not but Im sending you one at [email protected], let me know if I should contact you another way other than this.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

We need to keep this top for Brian and his Team !


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok fellow staffers list what you will be shooting for foam/paper and hunting.

For me I will be using the X ringer HV for foam

and the

V-force camo for deer/elk


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*for deer*

V-force here in Michigan


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Ok fellow staffers list what you will be shooting for foam/paper and hunting.
> 
> For me I will be using the X ringer HV for foam
> 
> ...


xringer .350 for 3d and spots
vforce for hunting


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I can say how tough vforces are now. I shot a buck tonight using the vforce .350 with G5 montecs and it blew threw both shoulders(right threw shoulder bone no behind it).The arrow also stuck about 6 inches in the ground the only damage was to my blazers.The buck didnt go 50 yrds.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Hot out of my Jig VX22's kinda patriotic huh?


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll be using the Vforce HV's for hunting
VX 22 HV's for 3D
Xringer HV's for spots.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i will be using 
Xringer HV's for spots and foam 
V-Force for hunting


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

X-Ringers HV 250's for spot and 3D
V-force for hunting


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Good job :wink: I see a few guys shooting the X-Ringers for 3D, is there a reason why.For some people that arent familar with Victory shafts, see if you folks can help us out. How are the 22s ? anybody shooting the V-Force for 3D?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> Good job :wink: I see a few guys shooting the X-Ringers for 3D, is there a reason why.For some people that arent familar with Victory shafts, see if you folks can help us out. How are the 22s ? anybody shooting the V-Force for 3D?


 The competition is very tough now days so it only makes sense to shoot a fat arrow any little bit helps.Now that you can shoot a fat shaft and still get great speed I feel that is the way to go with 3d.Even if you dont shoot a speed bow you can go with the xringer hv and still shoot a fat shaft that is light.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I will be getting the Vforce .400 for hunting and I am undecided if I am going to be doing competitive or not, if so I will have to order those in February.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

x-ringer 350s for 3d
x-ringer hvs for spots

vforce for hunting


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep ... I'm going to build some VForce HV-V1 for hunting!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

FYI

Bare shaft and new Blazer x2's ...Gold Tip glue STUCK!!! as easy as 1-2-3-4-5 ... pull clamp .. Next....


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Brian, thanks for getting back with me. Remember my offer here in Tx is always good!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity to shoot for Victory. Congrats to all on the team.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*ttt*

for Victory, the best arrows on the market and on the range


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*lets see a hand*

for all those who will be in gainesville fla, asa pro am thats on the victory 09 staff.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Well this season I will be using

X-Ringer 350 HV's for 3D the past 3 years

X-Ringer 250's for Spots first year

V-Force 400 HV's for Hunting the past 2 years


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*BigBuckBabe + No word*

Download open office for windows or if its a mac get the osx version. 

http://www.openoffice.org/index.html

http://download.openoffice.org/other.html#en-US


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*His my Hand I'll be there*

:thumb:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> for all those who will be in gainesville fla, asa pro am thats on the victory 09 staff.


 I will be there in Open B


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll be there with our Victory Archery booth. Make sure you sign up for your chance for contengency monies.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*open B too*

had thought about 45K but then thought against it.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

X-It's for Field and FITA
X-Killers for spots
XV-22 Foam
Hunting ?


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*for hunting V-force or V-force hv's*

V-force or hv's I shoot the v3 .300 hv's for hunting they are great and broadheads shoot great. They only about 1/2" (or less) lower from field points left and right is perfect.

I love them, I choose the v3's and cut 1 1/2"s off the back and then cut to regular length.

kn


----------



## hkbwpro111 (Jul 18, 2005)

*arrows*

thanks for the spott brian, its going to be a great year!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

my shafts will be here tomorrow:thumbs_up


----------



## NOSX3DER (Jun 15, 2008)

*Gainesville*



Pearsonguy305 said:


> for all those who will be in gainesville fla, asa pro am thats on the victory 09 staff.



I will be there with bells on, Semi-Pro.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

I will be in Gainseville with my X-Ringer HV's!!!!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> for all those who will be in gainesville fla, asa pro am thats on the victory 09 staff.




I'll be there, K45.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I will be shooting the X-ringer HV350's for indoor and 3d. I will be shooting regular xringer 350's with screw in inserts for asa. 

I missed the wagon this year on the team (missed the deadline) and i hope i can possibly fill a spot or make it for the 2010 team. I will still be shooting and representing regardless. 

good luck all,
Derek


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Victory shooters! 

Check this thread out!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=786852


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Need to spread the word guys!

TTT

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=786852


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

RyanH said:


> Hey Victory shooters!
> 
> Check this thread out!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=786852


 Sounds great just Jan and Feb does not work for me.I have too many things planned now with Lancasters classic,Gainesville and hopefully the ATA show.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Sounds great just Jan and Feb does not work for me.I have too many things planned now with Lancasters classic,Gainesville and hopefully the ATA show.


Dates are up in the air!

Let me know what works?


----------

